# Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume tank



## aarya (4 Jun 2011)

Hello  forum,   

 Can  anyone  suggest  me  the  scape  (Setup:  Rocky/Planted/???)  for  a  dimension  of  94inch  L  x  54inch  B  x  10inch  H  volume  tank  which  is  tiled  from  all  5  sides  and  Fish  can  only  viewed  from  the  top.  Ideas  PLS?  Budget  25  K. 

 Some  limitations  being  :        

 1)  I  am  assisting  my  good  old  friend  to  setup  this  huge  tank  and  it's  not  mine.  I  know  it's  a  bit  Odd  dimension.  Here,  I  the  shape  and  dimention  of  the  tank  is  constant  and  I  can't  alter  it.  I  thought  of  suggesting  him  about  elevating  at  least  the  back  portion  if  not  frontal,  to  facilitate  rock  setting.  But,  he  doesnt  want  to  change  it. 

 2)  Moreover,  this  friend  of  mine  is  new  to  the  hobby.  I  am  even  thinking  of  external  filter  but  here  the  hassle  is  the  lack  of  elevation.  Since  most  of  the  external  filters  will  work  best  if  it  is  kept  in  lower  strata.   

 3)  It  is  inside  his  house  that  to  in  the  2nd  floor.    So,  I  have  very  limited  option  can't  go  for  extending  in  any  direction/dimension.One  more  problem  is  he  being  a  beginner  wants  some  colourful,  quite  noticeable  fish  from  top,and  easily  manageable  setup.  I  don't  want  him  to  say  bye  to  the  hobby  I  tried  suggesting  Kerla  queen  (denisoni)/ any indian fish for that matter  and  but  it  can't  be  viewed  from  the  top? 

 Now,  I  am  thinking  about  the  hard-scape  I  can  come  up  with  and  next  option  will  be  the  fishes  or  If  i  need  to  simulate  the  natural  condition  I  have  to  preset  my  fish  in  my  mind  for  this  shallow  depth.  hence  I  asked  Info/  Idea  here.   

 Thanks  for  kind  attention.


----------



## foxfish (5 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

Are you talking about a pond?


----------



## aarya (5 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

Yes, a tiled pond inside the house.


----------



## foxfish (5 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

OK cool, but can you tell me a little bit more, like - where exactly will it be sited, on the floor?
 Will it have natural light or do you plan to suspend some form of light?


----------



## aarya (5 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

Ya, on the floor looks like a pit in the flat walking floor (like a big confine box). I have plans to provide a artificial fluorescent PLL 36 Watt X 2 hanging from the top. Regarding the filtration problem I have narrated above.


----------



## foxfish (5 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

Interesting project but it is a little difficult to get my head around the unusual concept - so the feature will be in the centre of a room?
I am assuming you wont be using a pressurised C02 system?
I would think about using tropical lilies & other big plants like swords that will emerge out the water.


----------



## aarya (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

 It is situated in one corner of the room. Ya, even I am not using any pressurized Co2 system. Planted tank is one option for me :idea: . It need not be a planted tank. Since, (Particularly - Canister external) filtration is another difficult task because of the level. Rocky setup idea would also be fine. But, I don't know how best I can approach it. :silent:


----------



## foxfish (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

You could use a external pond filter powered by a small pond pump.
If the feature is in a corner then you can pile up rocks to form a waterfall or stream but as soon as you expose the pond water to air (waterfall, fountain etc) the evaporation will be considerable.
I would think very hard about fitting a mains water ball valve to keep the pond topped up.


----------



## aarya (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

Exactly,   but regarding filter How can I pursue it. I even thought about the Piling concept in 45 degree angle towards the one corner. Here the next question comes Fishes? 
1) If I introduce Kio's Then Strict no no to plants and additional problem would be filtration. Since,they are known to produce lots of blahblahblahblah. 
2) If I go with Lillies light will be prevented from reaching bottom.   
3) Another possibility is that If I decide have NO plants. Only big fishes like koi the only problem is regarding External filtration.
4) The other option would be thinking any other fishes other than Kio's :?  which are visible and colorful. I don't want to have Gold fish. 
5) Topping up of water is not a big issue why because I insisted him to have a tap adjacent to the tank.
6) I am also thinking can I go for a DIY external makeup  :?:
Hoping for the best workable  :idea: 
Kept my fingers Crossed


----------



## foxfish (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

There are lots of pressurised external pond filters available, there are just like a big external fishtank filter but without the built in pump. http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... atures+%2F
You will have to buy a suitable pump that sits in the pond & pushes water through the filter.
Koi are not suitable long term fish as they grow far to big!
You can choose from hundreds of tropical fish though, although you would need to choose carfully.


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

It's not deep enough for koi 

Mark


----------



## aarya (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

Ok Mark,   

What would you suggest :idea: . Suggest some which addreses some of my priority points which I mentioned earlier in this thread  :arrow: . Thanks for the input


----------



## spyder (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Ideas? dimension 94inch L x 54inch B x 10inch H volume t*

With a budget of 25k I'm sure your friend could rip out the jacuzzi and get a nice large planted opti white tank with co2 and be able to see the fish. He could even have 2 or 3 with plenty of change unless the 25k was a typo.

If he stays with the jacuzzi then it's basically a shallow indoor pond. Shabunkins are pretty and so are golden orf! Most fish by nature's design are not easily viewed from above.


----------

